# Кто что знает про сидение  "Доктор Кипарис"?



## sasha3333 (9 Ноя 2012)

Доктор Кипарис - отличное средство для тренировки мышц спины и преса когда вы просто сидите! Такая пассивная тренировка избавляет от сутулости и остеохондроза, улучшает самочувствие при позвоночных грыжах. И это все происходит автоматически, достаточно сесть на тренажер!
***** (удалена рекламная ссылка)
Кто реально пользовался??


----------



## Енотик (9 Ноя 2012)

Как по мне, так уж лучше верхом на лошади прокатиться.
Что, иногда и делаю


----------



## Lari (9 Ноя 2012)

sasha3333 написал(а):


> ...Кто реально пользовался??


 
_*Не пользовалась, мы как-то по-старинке: бегаем далеко 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





и прыгаем высоко
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...*_


----------



## Енотик (9 Ноя 2012)

Порадовала последняя фраза про "уходить с работы отдохнувшими". Это после такого-то стула?!


----------



## Ольга . (9 Ноя 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Порадовала последняя фраза про "уходить с работы отдохнувшими"


А мне понравилось, что Кипарис "благотворно влияет на умственные способности и память" (с). 
Интересно, каким образом?


----------



## Енотик (9 Ноя 2012)

Ольга . написал(а):


> А мне понравилось, что Кипарис "благотворно влияет на умственные способности и память" (с).
> Интересно, каким образом?


Так это же смотря где у кого эти способности находятся и кто чем запоминает


----------



## sasha3333 (12 Ноя 2012)

Ольга . написал(а):


> А мне понравилось, что Кипарис "благотворно влияет на умственные способности и память" (с).
> Интересно, каким образом?


Пишут улучшает мозговое кровообращение....


----------



## neVRU (12 Ноя 2012)

sasha3333 написал(а):


> Пишут улучшает мозговое кровообращение....


Сразу напрашивается анекдот...где голова и где...опа!


----------



## Приролог (20 Дек 2012)

sasha3333 написал(а):


> Доктор Кипарис - отличное средство для тренировки мышц спины и преса когда вы просто сидите! Такая пассивная тренировка избавляет от сутулости и остеохондроза, улучшает самочувствие при позвоночных грыжах. И это все происходит автоматически, достаточно сесть на тренажер!
> Кто реально пользовался??
> Посмотреть вложение 23219


 
Я пользуюсь несколько лет. *Эффект потрясающий*. При моем *остеохондрозе и 2 грыжах* сижу по 6-8 часов без каких-либо *болей*. И ухожу с работы в хорошем настроении, потому что спина не болит! Хотите подробнее - пишите мне на ****@ya.ru .


*moderator: *Сообщение отредактировано. Убедительная просьба соблюдать Правила форума. В частности: Любое упоминание в темах на индивидуальное общение ("пишите в ЛС, на е-маил, позвоните мне по телефону" и т.п.) будет пресекаться с блокировкой участника форума.


----------



## Приролог (20 Дек 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Порадовала последняя фраза про "уходить с работы отдохнувшими". Это после такого-то стула?!



Именно так. Отдохнувшим. Вся прелесть в том, что во время сидения на тренажере снижается компрессионная нагрузка на межпозвонковые диски. Причем это можно почуствовать в течение уже первых 5-10 минут!


----------



## Приролог (20 Дек 2012)

Енотик написал(а):


> Как по мне, так уж лучше верхом на лошади прокатиться.
> Что, иногда и делаю


Но на работе за рабочим столом мы проводим времени во много раз больше, чем на лошади!


----------



## Destroyer (31 Авг 2013)

Подниму тему. В универе очень неудобные лавки(без возможности опоры на поясницу и грудной отдел) т.е. спину не на что опереть. По этому вопрос: поможет ли мне это сидение и вообще, что поможет?Боли в спине беспокоят на постоянной основе и, думаю, от продолжительной вынужденной позы не уменьшатся


----------



## La murr (31 Авг 2013)

Ольга . написал(а):


> А мне понравилось, что Кипарис "благотворно влияет на умственные способности и память" (с).
> Интересно, каким образом?


 
Олечка, это намёк на то, что у нас всё через **пу!


----------



## Shaltick (1 Дек 2013)

Ну вот. Опять нафлудили много, а по сути тишина.
Меня тоже интересует данное приспособление.
Отзовитесь те кто реально им пользовался.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Дек 2013)

http://otzovik.com/review_648019.html#debug
Поискала отзывы про сиденье Кипарис. Хотелось бы посидеть на этой штуковине. 
Думаю не посидишь - не узнаешь. ))


----------



## Ирина.Спб (3 Дек 2013)

Мое мнение:Такой стульчик на шарнирах для меня точно не подойдет.
На первом приеме Др.Абель мне сразу сказал - избавься от офисного кресла! Избавилась!Сижу сейчас на скамеечке. жесткой и устойчивой, по высоте скамейка такая,что ноги под прямым углом к полу, спина прямая. (моя б воля я бы еще дырочку для копчика вырезала).
На креслах в офисах мы вольно или нет раскачиваемся, катаемся, пружиним, облакачиваемся на ручки кресел,перекособенившись читаем,пишем. - у меня и так позвоночник раскаченный (не стабильный). А это не стульчик - а цирковой реквизит!
ИМХО.


----------



## Енотик (3 Дек 2013)

Апнули темку
Ну теперь я с видом знатока могу поделиться впечатлениями, ибо на мне сейчас пробуют все мыслимые и немыслимые приспособления. Отчасти в целях эксперимента (получится-не получится), что-то для восстановления функций. 
Мне понравилась вот такая штука





 , но на этом диске я стояла. В инете нашла информацию  про упражнения сидя.
Если можно я скину сюда. Это офисная *пятиминутка*, а не изнурительно сидение в течении дня.

_Балансировка сидя. 
1. Исходное положение: сидя на диске, спина прямая, живот подтянут, ноги на ширине плеч, руки на коленях. Наклон вправо, влево, вперед, назад. Соединяем в одно целое – круговые движения тазом. Почувствуйте подушку обеими костями таза. Визуально данное движение можно сравнить с качелями: вправо - влево, вперед - назад. 

2. Исходное положение: сидя на диске, спина прямая, живот подтянут, колени и ступни вместе. Приподнять пятки, плечи раскрыть назад, грудь вперед. Плавно опустить пятки, далее приподнять носки, плечи свести с наклоном вперед. 

3. Скручивание. Исходное положение: сидя на диске, спина прямая, ноги на ширине плеч, руки на коленях. Правое плечо совершает поворот вперед и влево, левую ступню приподнять на носок. Далее повернуть шею вправо, зафиксировать взгляд на правом плече и повторить то же самое с левым плечом. 

4. Удержание равновесия. Исходное положение: сидя на диске, спина прямая, руки вдоль тела. Оторвать стопы от пола и удерживать равновесие. 

5. Исходное положение: сидя на диске, руки на коленях. Плавно поднять и опустить подбородок (посредством движения мышц затылка и шеи) и всмотритесь - отвечают ли ваши пальцы движению головы. Добавьте движение головы вперед и вверх движением тазобедренного сустава, пока таз не поднимется со стула, и вы не окажитесь в положении стоя, но при этом не должно возникнуть увеличения напряжения в ногах.

Балансировка стоя. 
Цикл состоит из 7 упражнений. 

1. Поиск баланса. Исходное положение: стоя на диске, стопы на ширине плеч, колени слегка согнуты, живот подтянут, плечи опущены. Встать на диск, закрыть глаза и постараться удержать равновесие. Обратите внимание на движение позвоночника и головы. Балансируйте вправо, влево, вперед, назад. Следите за дыханием. 

2. Шаг на месте. Исходное положение: стоя на диске, стопы на ширине плеч, колени слегка согнуты, живот подтянут, плечи опущены. Движения выполнить ступнями ног, поочередно отрывая пятки от диска. Далее поднять левую пятку правое плечо вперед, правую пятку левое плечо вперед. 
3. Разработка суставов. Исходное положение: стоя на диске, стопы на ширине плеч, колени слегка согнуты, живот подтянут, плечи опущены. Опустить ладони на колени, отведя таз назад. Совершать круговые движения коленями по часовой и против часовой стрелки. 

4. Исходное положение: стоя на диске, стопы на ширине плеч, колени слегка согнуты, живот подтянут, плечи опущены. Положить руки на талию. Выполнять круговые движения тазом по часовой и против часовой стрелки. Выполняя упражнение, двигательная волна от стоп поднимается к мышцам таза. 
5. Скручивание. Исходное положение: стоя на диске, стопы на ширине плеч, колени слегка согнуты, живот подтянут, плечи опущены. Вытянуть руки вперед. Выполнять поворот плеч влево с одновременным отведением коленей вправо. Поворот плеч вправо с одновременным отведением коленей влево. 

6. Легкое подпрыгивание на подушке. Исходное положение: стоя на диске, стопы на ширине плеч, колени слегка согнуты, живот подтянут, плечи опущены. Колебания снизу вверх от стоп к плечам. Руки вдоль тела расслаблены, подпрыгивая балансируйте до ощущения расслабления. 

7. Возвращаемся к голеностопам, замыкая цикл упражнений. Удерживать равновесие, чтобы ни носок, ни пятка не касались пола.



_


----------



## Ирина.Спб (3 Дек 2013)

*Енотик*, эту штуку  я тоже пробовала.
Я не баба Яга) но я против !
Опять же лично мое восприятие) может у Вас более жесткая конструкция
да, ежики присутсвуют и вроде как массажирует даже затекающие места))
но когда сидишь - попа плавает! нет фиксированной опоры.  это я опять о стабильности позвоночника.


----------



## Енотик (3 Дек 2013)

Далее меня гоняли на  балансировочном диске  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Опять же стоя.
На  фитдиске мне понравилось больше, как показалось, больше мышц задействовано.


Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> *Енотик*, эту штуку  я тоже пробовала.
> Я не баба Яга) но я против !
> Опять же лично мое восприятие) может у Вас более жесткая конструкция
> да, ежики присутсвуют и вроде как массажирует даже затекающие места))
> но когда сидишь - попа плавает! нет фиксированной опоры.  это я опять о стабильности позвоночника.


Дык это всего лишь как вариант.
Я тоже против скручиваний, и всякого рода нестабильности относительно опры, это как небольшая разминка.
Ирина, у меня нет фиксирующей конструкции, поэтому я смотрю немного с другого угла. Но у меня внутри тоже система, с которой гимнастокой уже не станешь


----------



## Ирина.Спб (3 Дек 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> На фитдиске мне понравилось больше, как показалось, больше мышц задействовано.


Это я не пробовала. Не скажу).
Задействовано больше мышц каких? Вам спинке или ножкам помогло?


----------



## Енотик (3 Дек 2013)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> эт я не пробоваль. не скажу).
> задействано больше мышц каких? Вам спинке или ножкам помогло?


У меня упор делается на ноги, и тут нужно согнув немного колени выполнять упражнения.
Не скажу, что помогло, но в комплексе с тренажёрами, ЛФК и пр. результат есть.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (3 Дек 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Ирина, у меня нет фиксирующей конструкции,


Простите ввела Вас в заблужение)
не у МЕНЯ жесткая конструкция (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу), а у Вас  дома наверное более жесткая конструкция ЭТОГО приспособления оказалась, я сидела на такой мягкой,резиново-селиконовой ,плавающей.
Еще раз простите за не точность сказанного.


----------



## Енотик (3 Дек 2013)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> а у Вас  дома жесткая конструкция ЭТОГО приспособления оказалась,


Возможно и я не допоняла. 
Резиновый надувной диск может быть надут как сильно, так и не очень, от этого и зависит жёсткость.
Меня гоняют в больнице по всем этим дискам.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (3 Дек 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> гоняют в больнице по всем этим дискам.


Ну, врачам виднее.
Я то дома все эксперементирую))
В любом случае, нам с вами главное - результат! Раз у Вас есть - значит не напрасно, и Вам стоит продолжить эту диско тэку))


----------



## Енотик (3 Дек 2013)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> ну, врачам виднее.


Вооот!


Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> стоит продолжить эту диско тэку))


Поэтому на диски тратиться по пять минут, а не как в первом в рекламном посте "пить, есть и работать балансируя"


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Дек 2013)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> когда сидишь - попа плавает! нет фиксированной опоры





Енотик написал(а):


> на этом диске я стояла


Ирина, Енотик, я про балансировочный диск (зеленую резиновую подушку с массажными шипиками) тоже собиралась написать, но пока до компьютера добралась, уже всё написано оказалось! А Кипарисом этим с утра заинтересовалась.
Если Кипарис можно сопоставить с подушкой, то я уже не хочу такой Кипарис иметь. На подушке посидела перед компьютером, мне не понравилось. Поясница напряглась от постоянной качки туда-сюда.
Но стоять на одной ноге на балансировочном диске мне очень нравится! Второй можно чуть покачивать, чтоб организм пытался держать баланс.


Енотик написал(а):


> стопы на ширине плеч


Только вот стоять, чтоб стопы на ширине плеч, не получается  Одновременно обе ноги, конечно, влазят, но оказываются по краям подушки, и как-то дискомфортно становится.
Зато на одной ноге удобнее стоять на этом диске.

Хотела предложить сидение на фитболе. Потому как пробовала. Приятнее, чем на балансировочном резиновом диске (подушке). Сидела перед компьютером, очень мягко и удобно. Когда хочешь-можно туда-сюда поелозить. )))
И ещё - ноги, на фитболе когда сижу, располагаются под прямым углом. Когда выбирала себе фитбол, на всех этих огромных мячах в спортивном магазине пересидела.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (3 Дек 2013)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> На подушке посидела перед компьютером, мне не понравилось. Поясница напряглась от постоянной качки туда-сюда


  Вооооот! чего и меня смущает (((. 


Larisa74 написал(а):


> Хотела предложить сидение на фитболе.


 ))) угу) Девушка на шаре)
в офисе меня еще такой не видели)))


Larisa74 написал(а):


> Зато на одной ноге удобнее стоять на этом диске.


Вот это да!круто!! Вам тогда уже давно пора в отряд выздоравливающих!)))


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Дек 2013)

Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> Вам тогда уже давно пора в отряд выздоравливающих!)))


Ааах! Оххх! Я хочу выздороветь! Чего и Вам желаю, Ирина, искренне! 


Ирина.Спб написал(а):


> ))) угу) Девушка на шаре)
> в офисе меня еще такой не видели)))


Вот прикол! )))))))))) Тогда многие сотрудники последуют Вашему примеру!)))))))Забавно так сидеть, попа не устаёт, и настроение поднимается! А я дома на фитболе сидела. ))))))


----------



## Ирина.Спб (3 Дек 2013)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Ааах! Оххх! Я хочу выздороветь!


Верной дорогой идете ,товарищ!
Конечно выздоровеем! с такой командой да не выздороветь?!!


----------



## Енотик (3 Дек 2013)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Только вот стоять, чтоб стопы на ширине плеч, не получается  Одновременно обе ноги, конечно, влазят, но оказываются по краям подушки, и как-то дискомфортно становится.



Тогда нужно две таких подушки


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Дек 2013)

Енотик написал(а):


> Тогда нужно две таких подушки


Енотик, я сглупила, не догадалась! )))))))))) Спасибо за идею!
А я-то думала, к чему это мне хотелось ещё одну такую подушку купить? Не для коллекции же! ))) А вон оно оказывается для чего! ))))))))


----------



## zar123 (8 Фев 2014)

хм...кипарис-не знал о таком, но смотрю смысл такой как и у меня на моем стуле-вот я сижу на таком стуле



Просто покупал не знал что есть такой, я приобрел, возле себя на коломенской (рядом со мной) стоит в районе 4 000 руб. заметил вначале, что мужская сила, от него увеличивается  . видимо органы таза задействованы при сидении-типа активный спорт... у меня грыжа диска  L4-5. Да и в шейном отделе грыжа и протрузии...позвонил к ним спросил -можно ли сидеть, мне сослались на врача Бубновского и сказали да сиди. и еще сказали что и в шейном уйдет хруст (ну косточки хрустят, когда головой крутишь) но смотрю что лучше не становится(Хуже пока что тоже). вопрос- этот стул может уменьшить грыжу? является ли он Лфк в каком то роде?

Модератор: удалена ссылка на коммерческий ресурс.


----------



## Anre (14 Фев 2014)

Приролог написал(а):


> Я пользуюсь несколько лет. *Эффект потрясающий*. При моем *остеохондрозе и 2 грыжах* сижу по 6-8 часов без каких-либо *болей*. И ухожу с работы в хорошем настроении, потому что спина не болит! Хотите подробнее - пишите мне на ****@ya.ru .
> 
> 
> *moderator: *Сообщение отредактировано. Убедительная просьба соблюдать Правила форума. В частности: Любое упоминание в темах на индивидуальное общение ("пишите в ЛС, на е-маил, позвоните мне по телефону" и т.п.) будет пресекаться с блокировкой участника форума.


Не могли-бы поделиться чертежом(размерами) или  хотя-бы размерами самого сиденья и и координатами точки установленного шарнира.


----------



## La murr (14 Фев 2014)

*Anre*, Приролог был на форуме последний раз в 2012 году...


----------



## Anna__27 (20 Фев 2014)

Очень долгое время беспокоила данная проблема и попала в центр  случайно с тренажерами "кипарис" благодаря акции, но с большим удовольствием продолжила занятия, т. к. почувствовала значительное облегчение. Перед этим лечилась и медикаментозно, и мануально, но ограничения в спине и боль не проходили. Еще на этапе занятий начала всем советовать занятия  т. к. все мои острые болевые симптомы сократились. Очень интересное устройство, занятия рассчитаны на нем для каждого, что немаловажно, проходила лечение в Киеве


----------



## olvd (21 Май 2015)

Сиденье "Кипарис" скорее не для сидения постоянного (особенно, если спина болит), а для занятия периодически-эпизодического. При лёгком покачивании в положении сидя на "Кипарисе" включаются мышцы спины. В комбинации с гимнастической скамьёй Здоровая спина в положении лёжа выполнение упражнений включает мышцы спины с декомпрессией позвонков, благодаря горизонтальному положению. Для разнообразия вполне годится этот "Кипарис". Наверно, имеет значение массогабариты пользователя.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2015)

Резиновая подушка, гораааздо дешевле.


----------



## ivdic (29 Ноя 2021)

Вот сделал за пару часов из автомобильной шарнирной опоры б/у


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2021)

Класс!


----------

